# Using bitcoins in your travels?



## zapporra (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I've been looking into bitcoins myself as one of the ways I might sustain my travel expenses that might require the exchange of some sort of currency. It seems like a potential supplement to goodwill, wits and fiat currency banking.

Just curious. Does anyone here use bitcoins when they're on the road or any other time? I'd like to hear your experiences, like what uses and benefits you've discovered and your thoughts on BTC's usefulness in general to nomadic folk.

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## kidbob (Jan 12, 2014)

some homebums in p-cola where living it up high on the hog with it,something about a bitfaucet and bit wallet and what not, the 3 of them seemed to be rather well fed off of it,ive tried twice now to give it a good go, i think i got a dollar after a year of surveys znd videos and faucet tapping and what not, i my self would really like more viable info on this


----------



## Erable (Jan 12, 2014)

When you're stranded in some backwoods town and you want to get something to eat, it'd be a hell of a lot better to have liquid assets(cash) with you. 
Why would you prefer bitcoins over cash, may I ask?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 12, 2014)

personally i think the bitcoin thing is pretty awesome, since is a currency that isn't controlled by government, so it's very anarchist in a way.

but, for traveling? it's not really there yet. it's a good way to buy goods online, but it's biggest hurdle is becoming something you can use in real life. for example, mcdonalds doesn't take bitcoin. there's no real way to 'physically' transfer bitcoins that has been widely adopted yet.

there are some folks working on bitcoin atm cards, but it's still a ways off.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 12, 2014)

by the way, if you have bitcoins you want to get rid of, we take donations via bitcoin


----------



## zapporra (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't prefer them to cash, per se, but I was curious if other people have found BTC useful in their travels. I also like the idea of decentralised currencies, but I have to agree that the distribution and instances of people using them (while rising) seem to be a bit far and few in between.

As a side note, have you checked out http://coinmap.org/? There really are loads of places that take bitcoins. I'm going to see if I can grab a slice of pizza using some at a pizza parlour in Philly.


----------



## Flash Light (Jan 12, 2014)

What backs bitcoins? Believe it not the US Doller is backed by our GDP our natural and human resources and the fact that we can blow anyone off the face of the Earth who does not agree with us.


----------



## zapporra (Jan 13, 2014)

I would guess, more than anything else, peoples' belief in the value of bitcoins is what backs them. It's the same for the dollar at a fundamental level. There is a more complicated explanation involving economics I'm sure, tho.


----------



## zapporra (Jan 13, 2014)

For people who might be interested. I read this article about some guys who seemed to prefer using their time to collect small amounts of bitcoin to panhandling. 



> i think i got a dollar after a year of surveys znd videos and faucet tapping and what not, i my self would really like more viable info on this



In my experience, these things are a bit too time intensive to be worth it, but if I find something similar that seems worth the time, I'll post here to let people know.


----------



## Flash Light (Jan 13, 2014)

Belief? Is that what my currency is based on? That's why I pack away 25% to 50%
of my US Dollars to Silver Bars and Coins. Silver has many industrial uses as does aluminum but I would need a couple of surplus boxcars to store all those cans::drinkingbuddy:: and a lot of friends who drink like these smileys!


----------



## drewski (Jan 17, 2014)

That coinmap website is really cool. I honestly don't think it will ever be allowed to blow up to the point where many establishments will accept them. And I don't know how it would be possible. With the complexity of economics beyond my comprehension, I still don't see how any business could run solely on Bitcoin. But I may just not understand how it works enough.

I've read a few articles that shed some light on how some special interest groups have tried to eliminate Bitcoins entirely, and although they haven't been successful, I don't doubt they are still making it their main priority. Just like the decentralized actions of human beings (Anarchists, what have you) it's a threat to the establishment, and Bitcoins are indeed a threat to the Fed.


----------



## urbanflow (Jun 21, 2014)

no ones EVER been able to explain the benefits of bitcoin in a way that makes it seem even remotely worth it. not to mention with it not being backed by anything but, peoples opinions of it, its got a HELL of a price that you have to pay with real US dollars. 

why in the hell would I waste my time getting bitcoins when the only thing I can do with regularity is purchase things off the dark web?


----------



## dprogram (Oct 20, 2014)

I was lucky enough to get bitcoin at around $15-20 a pop but I ended up donating it to a charitable fund that no shall speak of.


----------



## stormcrow (Dec 27, 2014)

you can actually use them to get gift certificates on gyft. so you could live on them, but you need some reliable method for getting them. Not really sure there is anything really worth it.

*Sent from my SPH-L720T using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Odin (Dec 27, 2014)

ymir said:


> but you need some reliable method for getting them.



Is there a reliable method? When mining bitcoins does it not take a shit load of "computer processing... tech power"/
Now I'm not that versed in what it takes to mine a bitcoin... but I hear nowadays you cant do it with a chrome book.
And I may be wrong there may be a way to scam some... I'm just amazed ymir you say you can live off them...


----------



## stormcrow (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah it can be hard to get them. The mining algorithm has a difficulty rating that changes, but is currently not really worth it. Sometimes if you keep up to date on hardware you can get some new asic miners that will pay off of you get them early, but I'd say for most of us on here it isn't worth getting them that way. You can get them by exchanging goods including cash for them and if the exchange rate hits a bubble you can make a lot... If it pops you can lose a lot and predicting bubbles is really difficult. I thought it was a good idea, but it was designed to enrich early adopters which isn't really a good thing for an anarchist currency. However if you find a way to get them, you can buy things with them that can be used for survival. I got in at $12-17 and made some money, but I sold mine a while back and have no intention of playing with them again unless some things change dramatically.

fimbulvetr666.bandcamp.com


----------

